# question for MBT



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

if this low life Mobile Rig Diver drives over friday morning and buys one of your Hyperfelx wetsiuts, do you thing you could service my regulator while i wait ? i would have a few hours to burn. my reg is a Genesis Atlas i think. Rassie drug it through sand a while back in an attempt to kill me underwater.


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

If they don't post up on here. Call them 4557702


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll have to see how backed up the service department is. Will let you knowwhat we can do tomorrow.

Jim


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

t 4


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Evensplit (2/22/2010)*I'll have to see how backed up the service department is. Will let you knowwhat we can do tomorrow.
> 
> Jim


Tell Chuck he needs to get his butt in gear. I'll probably be dropping my gear off after this weekend's dive if I get out.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Talked withChuck in servicethis morning and the best I can tell you is - we'll try,it will depend on how things go between now and then. 

Shipping it back to youis an option, andit's cheaper than driving round trip to Moblie.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

UPDATE -I Got a service ticket infor you yesterday. Bring the reg in Friday and we'll get it done.


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that is great!!! what time do you open ? i will bring the doughnuts!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

What time will you be there with the doghnuts? Think I'll have to stop by to meetya...and eat your free doughnuts. They go great with beer in the morning:letsdrink


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

We'll beopen at 8am. Chuck really likes donuts...:hungry

Jim


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

i should roll in around 8:30 or 9:00. looking forward to meeting ya !!!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweeet... I love botherin them guys at MBT in the morning.



Watch how when I'm in there, they have someone follow me around teh shop to make sure I aint doin nothin wrong...like them undercover people at Wallmarts by the CD isle makin sure you anit stuffing them down your pants...haa ha!


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

We don't bother following you around Clay because we KNOW you're doing something wrong. We just tack a little extraon to your tab each week. We also hide the really good stuff when we see you coming. You should see the shop when you're not here - packed to the ceiling with powerheads, spearguns, tips, knives, and all the parts you need to build your own spearguns. :letsparty


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

:doh


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

He better be getting me some BANDS! Im gonna treat that Gun like a killin machine on Sunday! I want all that Vodoo and left shooting rig cleaned up! Its gonna be"Murder in the Gulf".... Im going out with the Stone King, Tellum....

Clay Ill be in Pcola by 1030 with my Mom for her treatment, Ill try and get away to drop off my tanks for Chuck to fill. Ill call ya whn Im out and about. If nothing else Ill leave the money with JIM or Fritz!!!! LOL Haaaaaa..... Make sure all the parts are there before yall hand the cash over to Clay.. those Detroit guys are slick!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Bad news.. it wont be ready by sunday... not if you want 26" bands on it. I was waitin for whoever was gonna buy it to let me know if they wanted 5/8" or 9/16" thick. Ya waited till the last minute bro!


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Ill take my stick then! :reallycrying

Or buy me one at the shop! :clap

Borrow your deathstick! :doh

Kick ur ass :baby

Cause I aint Jerry West Biatch!

:clap :clap :clap


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

> *BOHUNTER1 (2/24/2010)* ...Cause I aint Jerry West Biatch!


LOL! Oh man....


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

I want whatever you would shoot Mr Experienced Gut Shot specialist! I dont want a candy stick off the rack, I want the real deal Death in a flash Magnum Pro Model. What was I buying from you? I want liquified Vapor trails baby!

I knew it wouldn't be ready, I got a back up. Lil Paul is trying to get me to join his side and turn on the Faithful Chunky Love team. It would take lesser of a man to do that on a brother! They dont know the Bohunter is one deadly stalker. 

Seriously what would it take to get that gun shooting Sunday, A longer band stretch wont reduce it from taggin my single AJ would it? Ill pay 30 bucks to have extras if need be? You tell me what I need and thats what Ill do. Its goin down this weekend. 

Steve


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sent ya a text this evening. It's already a long pull on those bands, and even though I usually put 2" shorter bands on my gun, on this one I think it would be dang near impossible to load.


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Clay got ya text ... at 1:39am... I just got home. Been helping family with books since my Maw in Law has been in the hospital. Im glad that is over! 

I will come see you tomorrow. I have a new fone which im returning so I havent added any numbers to it yet, so Im gonna need you to call me and I will bring you the loot!

Got me a stringer today, the last one on the shelf! Shuuu... All I could think about was where am I gonna put all those fish if I cant get a stringer! I know its never been an issue for you. You can always carry one mingo to the top! 

Its shizzle dizzle freezin right now.. We might have to chip our way into the water! Haaa

I cant thank yalls support enuff. just a courageous bunch of guys. I hope to add some fire to others myself. 

Steve


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Steve, let me know if you need to borrow one of my guns. I'll be leaving for Marianna late Sat pm or early Sun am...don't think I'll need my Riffe over there!


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Between Tellum and Myself we will probably be ok with one swapping off, heck limits are what 1 of each, and 0 of Endangered species! Simple game plan. LOL

I appreciate it JW, Instructor of the Year, I borrowed ya Computer last time, problem was it kept saying Go up and I didnt want too, so I bought one myself and gonna try it out now! :sick

And for all those candy arses who are sitting at home complaining of the weather... Stay tuned for the Photo gallery!

We gonna kill sumtin' with sharp sticks.

Bohunter


----------



## AKCoastie (Aug 26, 2008)

Evensplit, PM sent.


----------

